# Wooden Man



## tshadowchaser (Nov 29, 2002)

At what point in your training do you start useing the Wooden Man?
Do you start useing Herable medician befor hand  and/or is it given and taught along with this training technique only?
Shadow


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2002)

The form for it comes last, typically--but do people make some use of it prior to learning the actual form?


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 1, 2002)

I started working on the dummy after the 1st month.   My instructor gave me a few simple exercises to do (simple stuff), but I think it took me while to equate the arms of the dummy to the arms of my opponent.  

Its a back and forth process.  You start to spar, then you notice how your opponent's arms were positioned a certain way when he got in on you.  So you go back to the dummy to practice, then you go back to sparring.  The dummy usually helps me deal with an opponent's attack/defense.


----------



## thatoneguy (Dec 4, 2002)

i started useing the dummy pretty quickly after i started
i still dont know the form that is for the dummy but you can use it for all sorts of things  like pak sau  and itcan really become usefull for practicing the idea of not turning your elbows outwhen you move
i still dont use herbal medicine so i dont know
im not sure if i ever will though


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *At what point in your training do you start useing the Wooden Man?
> Do you start useing Herable medician befor hand  and/or is it given and taught along with this training technique only?
> Shadow *


By herbal medicine, are you talking about Dit Da Jow (Joa)?


----------



## fist of fury (Dec 5, 2002)

Not until after learning the 3rd form at my school do we actually work on the dummy. So it will be quite a while for me I'm only on the second form.


----------



## bart (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey All,

The first time that I started on the dummy was when I first started the Chum Kil form. At that level we also started doing basic chi sao (rolling only). It made sense because the movements on the dummy made more sense after the first section of the chum kil.


----------

